# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо >  5 апреля – праздник Dota 2 на TECHLABS CUP RU Season 1

## Labs

Первый сезон киберфестиваля TECHLABS CUP 2014 станет подарком для всех поклонников Dota 2. Больше никаких долгих ожиданий и потери времени. С самого утра и до позднего вечера на отдельной Dota 2-сцене пройдут сражения команд за титул чемпиона TECHLABS CUP RU Season 1. 

Уже в эти выходные пройдет финал первого сезона киберфестиваля TECHLABS CUP 2014. Команды и участники, представляющие дисциплины Dota 2, StarCraft II и World of Tanks, прошли отборочные соревнования и готовы к финальным боям 5 апреля в ТРЦ «Мега» в Химках. 

*Dota 2*

Финал турнира по Dota 2 пройдет в формате Full Double Elimination (Bo3, в нижней сетке Bo1). Комментировать захватывающие баталии будут Никита «4CE» Котков, Альберт «G-spot» Арифов и Владимир «Maelstorm» Кузьминов. Англоязычную трансляцию финальных стримов предоставит студия Beyond The Summit.

Это еще не все новости для фанатов Dota 2! На мероприятии будет организована точка продажи билетов на Excellent Cup. Не пропустите возможность заранее приобрести билеты на яркое событие в жизни Dota 2-СНГ сцены, которое состоится уже 17 и 18 мая в Forum Hall.

*StarCraft II*

Дисциплину Starcraft II на фестивале представит киберспортивный проект ASUS eSport Universe. Финал турнира по Starcraft II пройдет в формате Full Double Elimination на отдельной сцене генерального партнера TECHLABS CUP RU 2014 Season 1 – компании ASUS. 

*World of Tanks*

За титул победителя и призовой фонд $4 900 соперникам предстоит бороться в необычном формате – каждая победа в бою принесет $700 ее обладателю. Финалисты квалификации сыграют на главной сцене TECHLABS CUP RU 2014 Season 1 серию из 7 боев.

*Чемпионат по мобильным играм*

В этом году  впервые в СНГ в рамках киберфестиваля TECHLABS CUP стартовал первый в СНГ Чемпионат по мобильным играм – TECHLABS MOBILE CUP. Финал Чемпионата по C.H.A.O.S и Asphalt 8 пройдет на планшетах компании WEXLER. Составить конкуренцию финалистам отборочных Чемпионата по мобильным играм и побороться за  $1500 можно прямо на площадке TECHLABS MOBILE CUP.

На площадке фестиваля будут представлены стенды партнеров, где можно познакомиться с IT-новинками, поучаствовать в конкурсах и викторинах, а также попробовать свои силы в играх на зоне free-to-play.

На стенде ASUS вы можете сразиться в Dota 2, получить массу различных призов и подарков, а после 18.00 на главной сцене принять участие в розыгрыше специального приза – планшета ASUS MeMO Pad HD 7 ME173X. Ознакомиться с новинками компании можно на выставочном стенде. 

На бренд зоне Genius будут представлены новинки компании. На стенде также можно принять участие в конкурсах и получить памятные призы. В течение дня на главной сцене будут разыгрывать компьютерные устройства для профессиональных геймеров.

Любимый супер-герой WD Вадик будет радовать посетителей своим присутствием и приятными сувенирами. А за более ценные призы, в том числе и жесткий диск Black 1TB, можно сразиться в конкурсах на главной сцене.

На стенде компании Kingston все желающие смогут принять участие в викторине на знания о компании, заполнив анкету участника. В конце вечера ведущие мероприятия определят обладателя твердотельного накопителя Kingston SSD 3K HyperX 240GB. А те, кто не забудет захватить с собой фотокамеру, смартфон или планшет, смогут поучаствовать в фотоконкурсе. Автор самой оригинальной фотографии получит в подарок Kingston SSD 3K HyperX 240GB. 

Партнёр компьютерных аксессуаров Gamdias предлагает поучаствовать в розыгрышах своих уникальных призов – перчаток AGONS gaming gloves и лазерных мышек HADES Laser gaming mice. 

На стенде Plextor будет проходить лотерея и разыгрываться ценные призы. Для того, чтобы поучаствовать в розыгрыше SSD нужно сфотографироваться с промо девушкой Plextor.

Разработчик игры C.H.A.O.S также разыграет большое количество маек и других памятных призов.

Комания Wargaming по традиции презентует гостям фестиваля карточки с игровым золотом.

Компьютеры для участников TECHLABS CUP RU 2014 Season 1 предоставляет компания IRU.

Финальная встреча участников TECHLABS CUP RU 2014 Season 1 пройдет 5 апреля в ТРЦ «Мега», Химки. Начало в 10:00. Вход бесплатный. Ждем вас!!!

Официальная страница чемпионата: www.techlabs.pro
Официальная группа вКонтакте: www.vk.com/techlabscup
Официальная группа Facebook: www.facebook.com/techlabscup
Официальная страница в Twitter: www.twitter.com/techlabs_event
Официальный канал YouTube: www.youtube.com/techlabscuptv

----------

